# The Praemal Tales: A Ptolus Campaign



## Odhanan (May 4, 2007)

Hello everyone.

The Praemal Tales are the summaries of D&D 3.5 adventures set in _Ptolus: City by the Spire_. 

It features among other things the write-ups of the games we play, pictures of miniatures, people and ... the food involved in the game. That's right, the food. Not "junk food". Talk about a French DM!  

To start with the beginning of the campaign, don't hesitate to use the "Archives" section on the right hand of your screen. You can navigate from there, I guess. 

This thread is for me to post updates about the PT, and for you to comment on the elements of the blog whenever you wish to do so. You can also directly comment on the blog, of course. 

Enjoy! 

Here's a summary of everything posted on the blog so far:

Character Creation
Why such a love for Ptolus?
Campaign Aims: Living and Breathing Characters
House Rules
Tools and Resources
Session 1
Session 2
Session 3
Session 4
Campaign Checkpoint
Session 5
Session 6
Thoughts about Leveling-Up
Session 7
Session 8
Session 9
Session 10
Session 11
Session 12


----------



## Odhanan (May 23, 2007)

Session 11 - Answers at Last is posted!


----------



## Odhanan (Sep 28, 2007)

Session 12 - Requiem for a Canon is posted on the Praemal Tales!


----------

